Ask HN: What is your favorite book on English grammar? - zappo2938
======
tumba
Gwynne's Grammar: The Ultimate Introduction to Grammar and the Writing of Good
English [1] is an amusing overview of English grammar that provides bite-sized
lessons that don't shy away from the irreducible complexity of English without
becoming overly pedantic.

I also like A Student's Grammar of the English Language by Sidney Greenbaum
and Randolph Quirk. [2] It is a difficult book, but the subtle taxonomies used
in linguistic study actually make sense of matters that are confusing if you
only know the type of grammar usually taught to non-specialists in middle or
high school.

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038535293X/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038535293X/)
[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0582059712/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0582059712/)

------
jdmichal
I like a series, English Grammar for Students of X, where X is another
language. Don't be fooled by the title; they are great bi-directional
references for dual-language learners. I personally have the German [0] and
Spanish [1] versions.

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0934034389](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0934034389)

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0934034222](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0934034222)

------
paulcole
I write for a living and my grammar is awful. Most people would be better
served by writing more without worrying about grammar-- instead focus on
improving style, voice, persuasive arguments, etc.

Knowing how to use a semicolon won't make you a better writer. My trick is if
I'm not sure where to use a hyphen or whatever, I either google it, rewrite
the sentence, or just assume I have it right.

If your grammar is wrong, don't worry, somebody will joyously point it out to
you.

------
joelg
Eats, Shoots, and Leaves.

It's more humor than education, and more punctuation than grammar, but it's
entertaining and sarcastic and very fun to read.

[https://www.amazon.com/Eats-Shoots-Leaves-Tolerance-
Punctuat...](https://www.amazon.com/Eats-Shoots-Leaves-Tolerance-
Punctuation/dp/1592400876)

------
laurieg
I don't know if you're a native speaker or not but for non-natives I think
English Grammar In Use is great for initial study and then reference later. It
covers almost all patterns that are actually used in English without getting
stuck on old forms or giving overly strict rules that people don't actually
follow.

------
brudgers
_Fowler 's Modern English Usage_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dictionary_of_Modern_English...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dictionary_of_Modern_English_Usage)

------
xplusy
For writing englishThe New York Times Manual of Style and Usage : The Official
Style Guide Used by the Writers and Editors of the World's Most Authoritative
Newspaper

------
mapster
Elements of Style. Strunk & White. But it is not technically a grammar
textbook

~~~
hga
Along that vein, _The King 's English_. First edition 110 year ago (and
therefore beyond copyright), last in 1931, so it's officially out of date, but
well written and opinionated:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_King's_English](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_King's_English)

------
tedmiston
Strunk & White!

More style than grammar, but they intermingle the two.

~~~
atsaloli
The Elements of Style by Strunk and White is indispensable.

[https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Style-Fourth-William-
Strunk/...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Style-Fourth-William-
Strunk/dp/020530902X)

------
spoonie
Honni Soit Qui Mal y Pense.

